# My room is a challenge, mismatch, color & setting



## elPepin (Nov 7, 2013)

Hello, as I mentioned my bedroom is a disaster. First off, my bedroom is very small and the walls were painted tanned and bone white. I finally had decided to paint it a more vivid color. Now I realized that it is too overwhelming, and have decided to paint the window wall (where the A/C unit is located-mayor eye sore too) along with the adjacent wall gray. I have a white bedspread
Question #1
Do I have too many colors going on( take into account the furniture) I love the blue but like I said it could be overwhelming?

The other obvious problem is the furniture. It is a complete mismatch. In one hand I have the modern look of a black desk, with a black lamp and a flat screen tv. On the other the dresser and nightstand both wood and "classic style". Now I've read that all furniture should have at least one element in common so I was thinking about refinishing my desk with wood grain contact paper to tie in the wood from the dresser(perhaps paint the lamp too, gray white or blue, no clue) 
Question #2
Should I do that with the desk, should I add or get rid of some furniture?

Obviously the positioning of the furniture is also a problem. I was thinking of swapping the desk with the dresser. Leaving the tv mounted on that same wall.

On to the right corner place the night stand at an angle (so I can place the tv peripherals below and put some decorations on the top)
On the opposite side put the dresser on that corner at an angle leave a gap between it and the bed and put a spotlight or plant or something.

See link for pictures
http://s155.photobucket.com/user/elpepin/library/My messy bedroom
My head is ready to explode!








ANY AND ALL IDEAS WELCOME!


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't think I'd care for the look of contact paper on the desk.


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Just upload the picture just for idea.


----------



## mathewanderson (Oct 31, 2013)

I agree...We can help you out more easily If pictures are provided.....


----------



## elPepin (Nov 7, 2013)

alexjoe said:


> Just upload the picture just for idea.


Here you go:
http://s155.photobucket.com/user/elpepin/library/My%20messy%20bedroom


----------



## elPepin (Nov 7, 2013)

mathewanderson said:


> I agree...We can help you out more easily If pictures are provided.....


Here you go!
http://s155.photobucket.com/user/elpepin/library/My messy bedroom


----------



## elPepin (Nov 7, 2013)

http://s155.photobucket.com/user/elpepin/library/My%20messy%20bedroom
These are the pics


----------

